# I Post Here Too Often, -_- lol



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2008)

I do rant a lot. That's funny... not really, well anyways...

I have this friend I met through the internet, we never met in person - but I've "known" her for like...3/4 years now? Anyways, she's married with kiddoes and stuff. About 24 years old? Just tidbits to let you know for reference.

We met through this boxing forum I use to be active on and like, she's met the boxer (he was in a reality show called the Contender - first season) and I've spoken to him. Everyone on the forum got close, right? Especially her ass. To cut things short. She had been talking to the boxer's _friend_ and they hooked up in New York and ever since - she's been having this marital affair with the guy in foooorever. Plus, she effed the boxer guy too recently (he tried flying me over his crib but I denied and so he stopped speaking to me and I guess he got at her instead and they hooked up. I was raised better




).

I'm the middleman in all this... the guy she's been having the affair with, well... I would call for each other or if he called her, she'd ask me to pretend I called her private - blah blah, right? I'm the only one who knows about her affairs and stuff (until now



). So I'm the one she calls often to talk about this stuff. This has been going on for years now and I'm fed up. Like, she cheated on her husband... and this ain't the first time. Her first child was with someone else and he still took her back and raised the girl as his own. I'm pretty fed up with her affair and telling me... it's like, I wanna yell I DON'T CAAAAAAARE! QUIT WHORING AROUND. "I'm in love with him, celly - you dont understand bullshiit caca..." what-fuucking-ev' bro.

I DON'T associate myself with people like that normally.

On to my actual rant... lmao.

So, I finally call her yesterday after putting her off for months. She's in the car with her hubby - so we can't talk about her affair or whatever. She's heading to MAC to get some stuff - so in the meantime during the car ride I guess, she ask how I'm doing and I was already in a sad mood and I'm like, "well... my aunt is dying..." and explained a bit what's going on and she cuts me off and says "what foundation is good from MAC?" and then proceeds to quickly tell me about her affair and stuff. I'm like, wtf dude... don't ask me how I am, me telling you something serious and you're here pretending to listen but really just wanna talk about yourself and your bullshiit. So I was like, zoning out after that and made some excuse for not calling her back.

So we went to the hospital later that day and didn't come back until 2 am and I didn't sleep until 3 am. I get a text in the morning at 10:30 from her asking what I'm doing. I go, sleeping. And she's like, "you lazy biitch. get up."... I tell her why I was up so late and she goes, "oh - I went to bed at 2 am cus I watching a movie and woke up at 9 am to feed the baby."

OOOOOOKAY?! Yeah, sure... should I feel sympathetic for your ass or something? I don't get a... "is your aunt ok?" comment or nothing. Like, wtf. SELFISH A BIT? You would think, if someone has something going on in their life - my concern is about them! It's just... out of respect, right?

She makes comments like this all the time. Like, I've been working straight off since Highschool while she's making babies. Summer months are the only time I don't work and for the first time in her life she gets job and calls my ass lazy. I'm like thinking, no one told you to spread your legs and get married. I know how work goes... you get tired, big damn surprise. It's like a feeling of, ugh hard to describe but belittling I guess? Like, she's better now cus she works and I'm a bum cus I don't for a period. "You ought to work, beezy" Who the hell you telling? Only been working for like 3 months... pfft, no mames.

And since I'm a virgin and not really wanting to find a man, she goes "you need some diick in your life, celly. have you gotten yourself some diick?"






Who the fuuck says that?

I HATE comments like that. I seriously, ugh - a way to piss me off is telling me that. Like come on, if I wanted to get laid - I can... I could've got molested by that boxer dude and said I gotten with someone "famous" but I don't. I don't care how old my ass is.. I'll wait. She basically became a 2nd choice after me, HA.

But yeah, I'm really annoyed with her. I hardly text her and phone her but at the same time, she defended me with the ex even though she had to go blurt out some personal stuff.... no wait, actually. that pissed me off too. blah.

I feel better now. Rant over. night night.

thanks for reading my NOVEL


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 2, 2008)

I would get another friend. Too much drama. Sounds like shes trying to make you feel bad in order to make herself feel better about the life shes leading. Shes fake. lol


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh, she sounds like a total leech. Just out for what she can get from other people and not interested by other peoples problems.

She seems to like the drama but one day it'll come back to bite her.

Her marriage won't last long either. Things like that always have a way of bubbling to the surface.

She seems like a total moron lol


----------



## McRubel (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow. It's all about her. I can't stand people like that. While you talk to them you can tell they're not listening...they're just thinking about the next thing they're going to say. I would try to limit the phone conversations and just talk to her on the forum. It wore me out just reading about her!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha! I'd ditch her a$$ and tell her to get a life and quit making them lol! She's obviously drama obsessed. She's not even respectful to her husband much less her kids and even her own body so of course she's not going to be respectful to you. I say forget her whiny whorey self.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 2, 2008)

Like the world revolves around her... Just ditch her, too much drama here. I agree, it will come back to her face one day, and i'm sure her marriage won't last long either.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 2, 2008)

I would get rid of her - she is bad news. And she is trying to drag you into her deceipt?

I wouldn't put up with that crap from a man - so why from a woman?

Curious, how did she say the boxers faired?


----------



## internetchick (Sep 2, 2008)

Seriously messed up. I would have been really hurt that she cared more about makeup and her latest piece of ass than what is going on with you. She's not a friend, she just wants an audience for her drama.


----------



## Karren (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow... That sounds like an episode of desparate housewives.. Lol.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 2, 2008)

Well what a hoe bag, who cares about her whore-ish life, she keeps messing up with different d*cks and tells you, you need one, pfft, yeah cause she's got too many to spare, that is why





She takes her husband to buy her MAC while she is cheating on him? what a ho.

I think you should just cut her off and not talk to her anymore, all she cares about is herself, how can people be like that? like get a divorce and mess around if you want but being married and mess around with how many guys she wants and all that, i don't think she knows the word: decency!

she'd piss me off and i'd tell her that if I need d*ck then she needs to get it out of wherever she has them cause honestly, what she does doesnt really set a very good example for her to give you such kind of advice, what an idiot.


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 2, 2008)

OMG, sorry but you know what, the biggest thing in your rant that makes me mad is her telling you to get some ****!!!!! NOT everyone needs or wants that in their lives!!! You'll choose the right time. That is such a personal choice no one has a right to comment on it one way or another. Damn heartless people. BTW, Celly how is your Aunt?


----------



## fellybabe (Sep 2, 2008)

that is very bad of her.

maybe u need to get urself a better and decent friend. u don't need to associate with that kinda flirting being.

if she continues like that, her marriage will break.

for like a year now that my hubby relocated to the uk, i had not tasted sex and am still normal. it's all in the mind. if she doesn't discipline herself then who will discipline her

very bad of her. she is not bn faithful to her hubby.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 2, 2008)

Lmao, you guys are hella funny. I'll just limit my time speaking with her... figured I got a good excuse work/school/family problems. I told her once already I don't want her other guy to call my phone no more. I'm not into that gross stuff.

Carolyn, the boxer doesn't know his friend is having this relationship with her. So when the boxer and my friend hooked up, the guy she speaks too was all like...egging her on to sleep with the boxer and not trippin' about it. I'm like wtf? That's just nasty. The boxer called his friend after they were done having sex... she said she regretted sleeping with the boxer. And afterwards, both of them stopped speaking to her. Like, right off ignored her. I'm like, that's what you get... but all 3 are speaking to each other again. WEIRD.

Sarah, she's stable... there's damage to the liver and you have one liver, so living a long life without transplant won't happen. So we're just hoping she recovers enough where she can communicate and we can have better closure. It's hard on us all but you'd think - a friend would ask about your family instead of you forcing it into a convo.

And yes, I get pissed when she's like "you need diick" more than anything in the world. Ugggh.


----------



## Darla (Sep 2, 2008)

Celly, what a story! everyone is right bad news!

as an aside I love your writing style.


----------



## prettylynn (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats terrible my "best friend" turned into that too. Not the affair but everything all about her. I just cut her off cause Id rather have no friends than to have a friend like that. Exact same way! Right down to the "damn you need to get laid so you can stop being so shitty" Only called me to talk or CRY about her problems never wanted to listen to mine when I called. Never wanted to talk when I called so I told her Im not calling anymore and why. Being my "best friend" I thought that would open her eyes and maybe she hadnt realized what she was doing but no. She would also immediately change the subject when I had good news cause she was immediately jealous, "oh, well, anyways." In her mind nobody has had it as good or as bad as her.

Sorry about my mini rant but Ive been holding that in for so long! Its good news that your aunt is doing better. Are you feeling better?


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, she sounds like she thrives on drama... her own drama that is. She is being a complete leech, sucking out whatever she can get with you until she feels better. I'd start distancing myself from her, she is just gonna cause you more hassle than good. You're too good for people like that Cellers. You have your own things to deal with at this moment in time and you need all the support you can get, not an ungrateful attention seeker sucking you dry.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 3, 2008)

what a crazy biotch hey!

I would lose her ass something savage, ehehe.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with the others. She sounds like a drama queen, biatch and you don't need that. I would dump her a$$. Your going through a rough time in regards to your aunt and its inconsiderate of her to cut you off. And that made me mad too in regards to you need more d***. Rude and heartless thing to say to someone.

Hugs Celly.


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2008)

Number 1 Rule: Never Eff a boxer in a crib hehe

LOL


----------



## magosienne (Sep 3, 2008)

lol Tony !!

I'm sorry to hear that about your aunt, Celly. I suppose a transplant isn't an option ?


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 3, 2008)

DUDE ALL I THINK is Be happy your not her!!!!!! she may ACT like she's happy bein a whore-Bag &amp; doin whatever she wants BUT Actions Speak Louder Than Words &amp; She Is So Not Happy otherwise she wouldnt cheat on her husband &amp; Have babies with everybody &amp; there daddy lol !!GET A NEW FRIEND!






&amp; WTf IS is she telling you That you "need D*ck" for So you can end up like her? No No No I used to hate when people used to tell me that to it used to be so annoying!!!! lol


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you all. Yeah, she is a "biotch" for that... hahaha. You guys are too funny.

Tony, you fool. haha.

I'm feeling better thanks!. I'm over it and decided to distant myself from her. My aunt is okay... she will pass away, it's inevitable... but the doctors are trying to give her a longer chance of living - like an extra month or something. There's always a miracle too, never know how things will turn





So, thanks everyone for the well wishes.

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Celly, what a story! everyone is right bad news! 
as an aside I love your writing style.

Lol, thanks Darla. I've been told that before... I just feel like I write too in detail. aka a Novel.

Originally Posted by *prettylynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats terrible my "best friend" turned into that too. Not the affair but everything all about her. I just cut her off cause Id rather have no friends than to have a friend like that. Exact same way! Right down to the "damn you need to get laid so you can stop being so shitty" Only called me to talk or CRY about her problems never wanted to listen to mine when I called. Never wanted to talk when I called so I told her Im not calling anymore and why. Being my "best friend" I thought that would open her eyes and maybe she hadnt realized what she was doing but no. She would also immediately change the subject when I had good news cause she was immediately jealous, "oh, well, anyways." In her mind nobody has had it as good or as bad as her. 
Sorry about my mini rant but Ive been holding that in for so long! Its good news that your aunt is doing better. Are you feeling better?

Oh, no. It's cool you vented here - don't mind



I hate people like that, I really do... I use to be quiet goody-goody girl growing up so people used me like that and didn't care to listen to me. Now, I got good friends who give and receive, ya know? Greedy folks, for real!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif DUDE ALL I THINK is Be happy your not her!!!!!! she may ACT like she's happy bein a whore-Bag &amp; doin whatever she wants BUT Actions Speak Louder Than Words &amp; She Is So Not Happy otherwise she wouldnt cheat on her husband &amp; Have babies with everybody &amp; there daddy lol !!GET A NEW FRIEND!




&amp; WTf IS is she telling you That you "need D*ck" for So you can end up like her? No No No I used to hate when people used to tell me that to it used to be so annoying!!!! lol

Lmao, exactly! 
Glad I'm not the only one who has had that happen or feel like that. Skanks.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 4, 2008)

Wow... she sounds like such a self-centered hoe. I would seriously tell her to go get a life ASAP, and that you think she is a whore who only cares about herself. (you do think that..right?) You don't need her in your life.

BTW, Glad to hear your aunt is stable, I hope she gets a little better! ::hugs::


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 6, 2008)

*She's definetly not your friend! Dont feel bad for getting rid of her once and for all*

*This sounds so familiar to me. I had this friend who I met like 9 years ago when I used to work at winn-dixie, she was 16 or 17 and had a baby already but she wasnt with the baby daddy.*

*After both went separate ways, she would call me to pass by my house only when she was bored, didnt have a boyfriend or to show me her new boob job.*

*One day she was bored and passed by my house and met my brother-in-law that had gotten divorced about a year ago and had two girls, oh and she had broken up with her boyfriend a week ago! so she started coming more to my house and they eventually started going out. After a few months he bought an apartment for them to move in together.*

*This girl was very insecure and jelous and shady at times to me, since he was working for our company (truck driver) she would call me and ask me where he was at, what time this, what place that, and it would just make me sick how she had always used and kept using me to spy on him and wanted to know his every move. If he didnt answer his cell phone because he was maybe busy, she would call me thinking he might be cheating on her, ugh so lame. Did I say she was the biggest liar ever too! and my BIL was really sick of it*

*It ended up bad and they broke up and she moved like 150 miles away with her parents. So she once called me saying she was coming to the city to her "girl"friend's Bday party at this restaurant because her parents were coming from Dominican Republic to celebrate and blah blah blah (she really elaborated on the lie!) and a week later she posts the Bday pics on myspace but it wasnt her "girl"friends Bday, it was her "guy"friends Bday and it really pissed me off like she didnt need to lie since she wasnt with my BIL *

*She messaged me because I was avoiding her and I just told her how I felt about about her using me all this years and she didnt give a damn about me or my daughter, she only cared about herself, so I ended up our "friendship" and I dont regret it.*

*Sorry I made such a long post but hopefully this will open your eyes



she's not worth it, she's caca...lol*


----------

